# Sheldon Crappie



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

Well today was a awesome day on Sheldon Reservoir . My buddy brought his jon boat down from Nacogdoches, and we started at first light. We targeted weed lines and lily pad stems. We got as close as we could without spooking them and vertical jigged the areas, that looked the most promising. The bite started as soon as we got to our first spot, and slowed around 11 we had to leave them biting because, my buddy had to call it a day and head back to Nac. We ended up with 39 solid crappie. When we got back to the boat ramp, someone had stolen his cooler out of the back of the truck. They left everything else, but took the cooler:headknock. I couldn't believe it. I don't have a great shot of the fish but, this is my buddy's truck bed with the pile of crappie.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

Buddy just sent me the line up photo. Nice bag of fish.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Never been there before might have to give it a shot. Lock my cooler up in my truck also


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

There is almost always something stolen and/or a window broken out at Sheldon. It is a shame. It seems that the locals are watching and waiting for someone to launch a boat knowing that they wont be back for at least a couple of hours. There has been talk of setting up a sting of sorts to attempt to fight back. Sorry you lost your cooler.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice sack of crappie!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That stinks about the cooler but those are some fine crappie good job.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome harvest for y'all. I used to fish there about 15 years ago, but some "undesirables" would be there and I always worried about someone breaking into my truck. I've heard a lot of stories about theft there. About the lake, we used to catch a lot of large mout, crappie and perch there. Anyway, congrats to y'all.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice fish...! 

Also watch out for the Gators in their, they get pretty big...!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Sorry bout the cooler, deadbeat thieves:hairout:*__*nice haul of crappie, and I see a couple nice bream.:cheers:*_


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I am not sure what you might get in retaliation but I can tell you a trick a friend did in Indonesia. He had lost a cooler out of his Datsun pickup to motorcycle snatch thieves in a nearby town.
He put a 48 quart cooler in the back of his truck full of sand
He then super glued single edge razor blades to the handles. Sure enough at the first red light here come a bunch of teenagers on motor bikes and grab the cooler.
I will let your imagination fill in the blanks for there.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunbeam said:


> I am not sure what you might get in retaliation but I can tell you a trick a friend did in Indonesia. He had lost a cooler out of his Datsun pickup to motorcycle snatch thieves in a nearby town.
> He put a 48 quart cooler in the back of his truck full of sand
> He then super glued single edge razor blades to the handles. Sure enough at the first red light here come a bunch of teenagers on motor bikes and grab the cooler.
> I will let your imagination fill in the blanks for there.


Like Bryan Adams sang, "Cuts Like A Knife" :spineyes:


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

entrapment??????? but a GREAT idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

I bet those guys were caught red handed


----------

